# looking for software



## Hoddean (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi all,

Just browsing the forum and came across this issue some of you are having with estimating software - I too had this problem and decided to employ a programmer to develop my own software to suit my individual needs.

Anyone else ever considered this option????


----------



## Sarah9910 (Sep 27, 2004)

Custom programs are usually a very expensive option in the long run. You are forever connected to the writer of the program usually and any change will cost you.

Although the mass produced programs may only meet 80%-90% of your needs, there is probably someone out there that has done what you are trying to do and there is a work-around for what you are looking for. But you know the cost going in.

Also, the 80-90% often includes things you thought you didn't need that you probably should do for better profitability reports (like equipment costing or something like that). Most people don't use software to anywhere near what it is capable of but should always try to learn a little more every year to get them better and better at managing their software.


----------

